# Hello from Ottawa



## PoukieBear (May 21, 2019)

Hi everyone!  I'm a proud new owner of a Weber Smokey Mountain 22.5" smoker, and I couldn't be any happier!

I did a lot of research before I finally settled on what I wanted, and the review section here was a great source of information.

I smoked for the first time this past weekend, I did ribs and sausages for a few friends and family and everyone was soooo impressed!  I couldn't be any happier and I can't wait for next weekend!  I plan on doing a pork butt, so I'll be busy searching for the best recipes and techniques.

Michelle.


----------



## Smoke23 (May 21, 2019)

Hello and welcome to SMF! Congratulations on your new smoker. That’s a fine choice you made. You’re gonna be turning out a lot of great Q off that WSM.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (May 21, 2019)

Welcome to the SMF!  There is nothing like pork butt on a WSM.  There is a section on this forum dedicated to pork with a ton of good recipes for pork butts.


----------



## pit of despair (May 21, 2019)

Michelle,
Welcome from Virginia.  Looking forward to seeing your smokes so remember to document your efforts for all to see.
Remember "no pictures it didn't happen".
Teddy


----------



## Hank R (May 21, 2019)

Welcome Michelle, from western Canada..


----------



## PoukieBear (May 21, 2019)

Thanks Teddy!

pics for proof :)  Hopefully I do this right...


----------



## kruizer (May 21, 2019)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## motocrash (May 21, 2019)

Dang! You did do your research,your Q-View looks great.As said above you can't go wrong with a WSM and you proved it.
Welcome to the forum!


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (May 21, 2019)

It looks like you have everything you need Michelle.  Great looking food as well.  Look into the minion method for your charcoal when you do that pork butt.  You can also remove the center section, and place the grill grate on the charcoal ring for steaks, burgers, chops etc.  The only thing I would add is an Amazin tray for smoking cheese in the cooler times of the year.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 21, 2019)

PoukieBear said:


> Thanks Teddy!
> 
> pics for proof :)  Hopefully I do this right...




Hi Michelle,
That's a Great Picture of some Mighty Tasty Looking Smoked Meat!!
Nice Job.
Like.

Maybe the two links below will help a little with your Upcoming Weekend Pork Butt:
*Pulled Boston Pork Butt (230°--April 23, 2013)
Pulled Boston Pork Butt (265°--Oct 21, 2018)
*
And Welcome to SMF,

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (May 21, 2019)

PoukieBear said:


> everyone was soooo impressed!


I'm impressed and I wasn't even there ! 
Welcome .


----------



## PoukieBear (May 21, 2019)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> It looks like you have everything you need Michelle.  Great looking food as well.  Look into the minion method for your charcoal when you do that pork butt.



Thanks!  I actually did use the minion method and it worked perfectly, so I'll definitely be using it again and again.  Seems like it's the easiest way to get everything hot.


----------



## JC in GB (May 21, 2019)

Welcome from Wisconsin!


----------



## bluebombersfan (May 21, 2019)

Congrats and welcome to the forum!  Great looking food!!


----------



## gmc2003 (May 21, 2019)

Welcome to the site happy to have a fellow WSM user aboard. If you have any questions just ask. 

Chris


----------



## meatallica (May 22, 2019)

Fantastic lookin Q!! Great job


----------



## SmokinAl (May 22, 2019)

Welcome to SMF!
Sounds like you've done a lot of research & it's definitely going to pay off!
Your choice of smokers was an excellent one!
Al


----------

